# Question: can't we use the atrix unlock?



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

i know that there is a difference between the atrix and DX, but aren't the bootloaders locked down in a similar way? can't we somehow reverse engineer the atrix unlocker to work for the DX? just a thought, let me know what you guys think...I just really really really really want my DX to be fully unlocked (2nd-Int is really nice tho). Thanks guys


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Nope! Two different devices, so the Atrix's leaked bootloader doesn't mean anything for us (as far as I know). Why do you want your X to be fully unlocked? Just curious, as I came form a fully unlocked OG Droid to the X and I haven't been dying at all without the unlocked bootloader. Only thing we don't have is custom kernels now, but those aren't that big of a deal especially when we have JRummy's Overclock app.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

PatHoge said:


> Nope! Two different devices, so the Atrix's leaked bootloader doesn't mean anything for us (as far as I know). Why do you want your X to be fully unlocked? Just curious, as I came form a fully unlocked OG Droid to the X and I haven't been dying at all without the unlocked bootloader. Only thing we don't have is custom kernels now, but those aren't that big of a deal especially when we have JRummy's Overclock app.


 deff would be nice to have it unlocked but ya my phone runs awesome without a unlocked bootloader


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> deff would be nice to have it unlocked but ya my phone runs awesome without a unlocked bootloader


Out of curiosity(the x was my 1st android device) how would being able to change the kernal help?my understanding is that just allows you to change your clock speed & voltage.. & we can alrdy do that?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## SoHaunted (Jun 6, 2011)

The argument used to be about not being able to use CM, now that CVPCS has made that happen having the bootloader unlocked seems even less of an issue.

I've always said having a locked bootloader isn't a big deal and stick by it.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

an unlocked boot loader would really only benefit the developers and themers.
We would see cm7 at full potential and MIUI would surely follow

As to the OP, No.
The atrix bootloader was locked, we not only have a locked bootloader but a piece of hardware dedicated to keeping our X on lock.
They are most likely using two different forms/types of encryption, that being said, we need a device specific (not each droid x) algorithm for our BL's encryption key, sadface is sad


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> an unlocked boot loader would really only benefit the developers and themers.
> We would see cm7 at full potential and MIUI would surely follow
> 
> As to the OP, No.
> ...


i understand but i really want that type of choice...yea the bootloader has been pwnd by 2nd-int but i don't want to rely on someone who might make a port of MIUI or might make a port of some rom with a custom kernal...i want the full real thing from the real developer...i like CyanogenMod i'm actually running nightly 9 now...but idk i really just want the unlocked bootloader so that i can say "hey i have a phone with an unlocked bootloader" if an unlocked bootloader didn't matter then there still wouldn't be all this hooplah about the atrix being unlocked....idk just saying....I assumed that there would be a similarity between the atrix and the X but i guess not







...hopefully motorola gets a hint and unlocks the X anyway? i sure as hell hope so....


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

haxatak said:


> i understand but i really want that type of choice...yea the bootloader has been pwnd by 2nd-int but i don't want to rely on someone who might make a port of MIUI or might make a port of some rom with a custom kernal...i want the full real thing from the real developer...i like CyanogenMod i'm actually running nightly 9 now...but idk i really just want the unlocked bootloader so that i can say "hey i have a phone with an unlocked bootloader" if an unlocked bootloader didn't matter then there still wouldn't be all this hooplah about the atrix being unlocked....idk just saying....I assumed that there would be a similarity between the atrix and the X but i guess not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only reason there is such a big buzz over atrix is because of the fact that Motorola has some awesome hardware, when Motorola unlocked the atrix it showed that they have the capacity and heart to move in a more open-source direction. unlocking the X at this point would really be barely any help at all.
One advantage would be the fact that the kernel could set the frequencies of the cpu without them having to be continuously "reminded" to OC/UC.
Trust me, we all want to see an unlocked bootloader and unlock policy, but, at this point it would be more for future phones. That and it would put the open, back into open-source


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Jordan8 said:


> Out of curiosity(the x was my 1st android device) how would being able to change the kernal help?my understanding is that just allows you to change your clock speed & voltage.. & we can alrdy do that?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


we can already do that SORTA....the thing is u can overclock the STOCK kernel...which is usually unstable...pretty much all the time...the most iv been able to squeeze outa my DX is low voltage 1.2ghz when the phone is rated at 1ghz...as u can see not much of a change...now with my OG Droid it was rated at 650mhz(i think, i cant remember) and i got that thing to LV 1.2 Ghz as well. so u can see the difference....my OG droid was stable at twice the rated mhz of the processor....so say we could change the kernel on the DX...we could see stable speeds to possibly(and im guessing here cus i dont know) 1.8 -2.0 ghz. Where as the dx now cant get much more than maybe 100-300 mhz more outa the stock kernel. And even that can be unstable at times.


----------

